# Hello, I'm new in this Forum. I am Jan7



## Jan7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Dear friends of Warbird Forums:

I am Juan Jaramillo y Blasco. I am 47 years ago. I am an spaniard. Some of the Forists know me in other forums. My main interests are focused on the German submarines of the WWII. I Collaborated on the page of my signature and usually use translators online. 

With a partner of the Forum U-Historia we are investigating the fate of the german U-617 and its crew, stranded near the coasts of Melilla on 12/September/1943

_What follows is an account of the loss of U 617 taken from "U-boat versus Aircraft" by Norman Franks and Eric Zimmerman.

On 11/12 September 1943 Wellington aircraft were in action against U 617 (Kapitanleutnant Albrecht Brandi) The U-boat had been located and attacked initially by Wellington 'P' of 179 Squadron at 0050 hrs off the northern Moroccan shore, heavy flak being met as soon and the Leigh Light went on. Squadron Leader D B. Hodgkinson RCAF straddled the boat with his depth charges and the boat began to leave a trail of oil. Keeping the boat under observation they homed in Wellington 'J' of the same Squadron.
It appeared as if the submarine was trying to make neutral waters, the boat clearly seen by 'J''s crew on a calm sea under a cloudless sky. The radar picked her up then the oil trail could be clearly seen in the moonpath. 'J' attacked up the moonbeam in position 3517/0302, the boat opening up with heavy flak almost as the Leigh Light came on, and the aircraft was hit in several places, the rear gunner being fatally wounded.
The front gunner had tried to keep the u-boats gunners heads down, hits being seen to splatter around the conning tower, then the depth charges were going down from 80 feet. Knowing his aircraft had been hit around the port side, the pilot kept on going and stated to climb to 500 feet, but upon inspection the damage was not too server so he turned back to the results of his attack.
About a minute later flames could be viewed comming from the conning tower for almost a minute and the boat could be seen down by the stern. The aircraft continued to shadow the boat for 45 minutes until it finally beached herself on the Moroccan coast in position 3513/0329. Next morning U 617 was lying on her port side with the conning tower awash; her crew were ashore, drying their clothes. She was finished off by attacks from Hudsons, Swordfish and finally gunfire from HM ships. The German crew suffered no casualties and all 49 men survived. Interned by the Spanish, they were later repatriated to Germany.

Wellington J/179 Squadrons wounded rear gunner made no mention of being hit, but as the captain finally turned for home, there was no reply from an R/T check, so one of the crew went to investigate. He had remained at his post and bled to death.

Crew of Wellington J/179

P/O. W H. Brunini. Pilot
Sgt. A. Jones. 2nd pilot.
F/O. V H. Johnson. Navigator.
Sgt. F M. Crowdis. Wop/Ag.
F/S. H W. Barnfield. Wop/Ag.
F/S. W. Jones RAAF. Died of wounds._



I see the gallery of photos http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showgallery.php?cat=all&page=2&si=wellington and I questioned if this aircraft Wellington J/179 is similar as this photo show: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showphoto.php?photo=6444&size=big&cat=all&si=wellington

Jan.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Jan. I don't know how much you will find, here,
on U-boats, but as long as they were sunk by aircraft, you may find some-
thing. 

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2007)

Hallo Jan7,
Nice to read you there.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 30, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jan. I don't know how much you will find, here,
> on U-boats, but as long as they were sunk by aircraft, you may find some-
> thing.
> 
> Charles





Wurger said:


> Hallo Jan7,
> Nice to read you there.Greetings from Poland.



Hello, my friends!. As I writen in my location, greetings from Spain


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome..

you may find this video interesting:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMIsP92EQo_

.


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 30, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> welcome..
> 
> you may find this video interesting:
> 
> ...




In effect. Are very interesting, many thanks for share this video!






In your video 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-hV5GkriM_ are some scenes of "Das Boot" .......!!!



Jan.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jan7 said:


> In effect. Are very interesting, many thanks for share this video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yes.. great movie.. If u are ever in chicago, you have to see this:


U-505 Submarine at the Museum of Science and Industry

.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Jan, welcome from the other side of the pond! I'm sure you'll find some members to help with sub lore.

An ancestor of mine invented the submarine!
HOME

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

Njaco said:


> An ancestor of mine invented the submarine!
> HOME



USS Simon Lake (AS-33)

USS Simon Lake (AS-33) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thats cool you can say that a major class of vessel was named after a relative. 

.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah, thats a story for another thread.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 1, 2007)

Njaco said:


> An ancestor of mine invented the submarine!
> HOME
> 
> 
> > Chris, that's really cool! You have got to start a thread on that.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Jan7: welcome to the forum.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 1, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> .. If u are ever in chicago, you have to see this:
> .



Comiso90 You're bringing back old memories there. I first saw the U-505 in the fall of 1969. I was on my first liberty from the U.S.Navy boot camp at Great lakes RTC. As I'm sure you know, it was "docked" outside back then and I'm sure the weather really took a toll. I was very impressed at how small the interior was. The sub crews of WW2, no matter what country they sailed for have my utmost respect.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Jan


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 1, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Hi Jan, welcome from the other side of the pond! I'm sure you'll find some members to help with sub lore.
> 
> An ancestor of mine invented the submarine!
> HOME
> ...





comiso90 said:


> Oh yes.. great movie.. If u are ever in chicago, you have to see this:
> 
> 
> U-505 Submarine at the Museum of Science and Industry
> ...





DOUGRD said:


> Comiso90 You're bringing back old memories there. I first saw the U-505 in the fall of 1969. I was on my first liberty from the U.S.Navy boot camp at Great lakes RTC. As I'm sure you know, it was "docked" outside back then and I'm sure the weather really took a toll. I was very impressed at how small the interior was. The sub crews of WW2, no matter what country they sailed for have my utmost respect.





Bf109_g said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum, Jan



My friends: A visit in B&W to the U-505 in this photogallery -and the photos are fully downloadable:   *U-Boat Gallery* Adjust size and enjoy! Its a visit to the past day 4/June/1944


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jan7 said:


> My friends: A visit in B&W to the U-505 in this photogallery -and the photos are fully downloadable:   *U-Boat Gallery* Adjust size and enjoy! Its a visit to the past day 4/June/1944



You may know but the skipper who captured her was almost court marshaled. The thought was that he should have took the enigma machine and scuttled her. Keeping the boat was considered a security risk and fear was that the Germans would know we procured an Enigma.


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 1, 2007)

And the *capture of U-505* is only two days before the invasion of Normandy, the *D-Day *

A link very interesting -added-: *German Submarine U-505 Crewmember Hans Goebeler Recalls Being Captured During World War II*


> "We were transported to Louisiana and sent to a special prisoner-of-war camp for anti-Nazis. You see, that particular camp wasn't covered by the Geneva Convention. The Americans didn't want the Red Cross to interview us and let our navy know that a U-boat had been captured. We worked there in Louisiana on farms and in logging camps until 1945, when we were transferred to Great Britain. We were confined there until December of 1947, when we were finally released."


----------



## DBII (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome

DBII


----------



## seesul (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome Jan!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dear friends of Warbird Forums: 
Many thanks for your words



!


Jan.


----------

